# Permanent Residency for SA graduate with critical skills



## Fisayo (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello,

I am currently on study permit which will expire in December but i want to apply directly for permanent residency according to the new law for SA graduate with critical skills.

I studied ND: Accounting at CPUT. i have applied to register with a professional body IRMSA, waiting for their certificate and critical skills letter.

My question now is that once i given, should i go ahead and apply myself or use an immigration agent as i have been reading stories of how peoples CSV was denied and i am scared of that happening to me if i apply myself.

I will provide every document to the agent, its just for assurance or should i just keep my money and apply myself.

Thanks


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Did you manage to apply for PR and did you get positive results


----------

